# strange scales or not?



## eddiezahra (Feb 25, 2008)

after looking at tons of pics i've noticed that sub-adult tegus have "flat scales" on their head or what seems to be flat. but my red tegu's scales on his head are more defined and are like bumps, not deformed but they are "3-d" lol sorry for the crappy explanation but ill try to get pics if it works. thanks and sorry if this is a stupid question


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 25, 2008)

I would like to see this, does it look like this one?


----------



## redtail2426 (Feb 25, 2008)

It might be some old shed stuck to his head?


----------



## eddiezahra (Feb 25, 2008)

no doesnt look like old shed, looks "healthy" just not normal... ill see if i can get a shot like urs bobby... but mine is alot older than that one aswell?


----------



## DZLife (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey man, every tegu is different! Some have peachy heads (Bobby's), some are dull. some are uber creamy (Bobby's), some aren't. Some have more defined scales, some don't. Some have orange bellys.....well, you get the point!

I wouldn't think much of it.


----------

